# (Nutrafin) Bubble Ladder - is this some bad joke?



## cgcaver (Jul 10, 2005)

So I ordered one of these from Big Als: http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=19239;category_id=2873

And now I come here to rant. This thing is an absolute joke. Bubbles start to collect on the bottom level (or "rung" or whatever) right out of the hose, then then begin form one giant bubble along the first level, and when the giant bubble gets to the end of the first "rung," it of course floats up to the next level "rung", but when it goes through the middle wall (to the back side, if you will, where the next "rung is"), the big bubble just floats out the back side of the ladder and right on up to the surface. I have yet to see a bubble make it past the first tier.

Yes, I have tried multiple CO2 bubble/sec settings. Yes, I have it set up right - exactly how it is on the box. No, the ladder is not upside down.

I seriously don't understand how anyone can package, market, and sell a piece of crap like this.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

We have a nice Reviews section on APC. Please feel free to add you thoughts and comment on this product. 

Thanks


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If you've read around, they will do that at first. It takes a while for them to actually build up a bit of a slime coat (for a lack of better terms), and once they've been in your tank for a while they work just the way they're supposed to.

I still use one of these ladders (even though it can't compare to the more costly reactors - you get what you pay for), and it has a nice steady stream of small bubbles running all the way up the ladder.

I'd give something a bit of a chance before giving it a really bad review....


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've been running one for a year now with great results, on both DIY and pressurized C02. As already mentioned it takes some time to work where the bubbles flow properly, just be patient.

_How long have you had the ladder running?_


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

They work absolutly perfect after a couple of days once the coating gets on them, they are an excellent method of co2 diffusion, one of the best out there for those useing the DIY method.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

This doesnt disolve the CO2 100% does it?


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

No, it will not dissolve 100% of the CO2 but you will get a good dissolve with it though. I have one on a pressurized system (after switching from a DIY) and I can get 30 ppm or more with it. I just hooked up a SMS122 PH controller with it as well.

As stated by others it will take a while for it to create the build up that is needed to get it to run the bubbles correctly. Just remember that if you take it out and clean it you will have to let it build up once again.

All in all, for the price it is a fairly good unit. Just give it a chance.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

When using this 'ladder', you have to make sure that all 3 suction cups are mashed in enough that the 'ladder' is parallel to the aquarium wall and that the 'ladder' is setting at a 90 degree angle to the floor. Sometimes you have to "monk" with it a little to get it working right. You have to let it get "broken in" first like the others said. Also, after a while, the CO2 line will get a little clogged up at the opening and you'll have to clean it. I use a small wire brush for this. You will notice that it is clogged up some when the CO2 bubbles come out of the line and go straight up to the surface. When the unit is working right and the CO2 bubbles are traveling along the 'ladder' properly, you'll notice that the bubbles start out big at first and continue to get progressively smaller as they travel along. When they get to the top of the 'ladder', they are very small. You also have to keep plant leaves and snails off of it too. 
Good luck with it, I like all four of mine.


----------



## mauricio (May 29, 2005)

Hi every body i have two of them interconected and atach to a glass difuser it ben a week and i havent seen one bobble yet i faloed all instruction im going to try a fresh mix to see what happens


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

mauricio,
I don't understand what you mean when you say it was attached to a glass diffuser. Are you talking about the Hagen Nutrafin CO2 Natural Plant system? If you are using Hagen's yeast and activator, check to see if the expiration date on the yeast is still good. Everyone that I've bought was about two years past the expiration date but they still worked. I heat some distilled water to 90 to 100 degrees F (don't go much higher because you'll kill the yeast). I pour the yeast into a cup, add a little of the warmed distilled water and stir it up so that the yeast is dissolved (creamy looking).Then I add a little sugar and stir it up and then I let it set for about ten minutes to start activating. While this is going on, I fill the cannister to the mark with sugar (glucose or sucrose will work). Then I pour in the cup of yeast mixture and add their activator. Next, I pour the warm distilled water into the cannister up to the mark and stir well. I then screw the cap on and make sure it is good and snug so my CO2 won't escape. In a few minutes the unit should be working and you'll see the bubbles traveling up the 'ladder'.
The Hagen refills are expensive and I use 1/2 teaspoon of Fleishman's yeast with 1/4 teaspoon of baking soda. I get strong bubbles for about three weeks doing this. You can vary the amounts of each some. Just make it so that it works fine for you. I've even left out the baking soda and it still works. I usually wind up with a bubble produced every two or three seconds and I haven't had any problems yet. If your KH is too low in your aquarium, add some baking soda or Seachem's Alkaline Buffer.


----------



## mauricio (May 29, 2005)

Tanks for the reply Left C my ph is 6.7 fromthe tap and my kh is 3 i change the ladder difuser for a regular difuser made of glass and i mix the co2 falowing the instructions in the box so tomarrow ill try your method and see how it works


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

My city water has chloramine in it, that's why I use distilled water. I'm assuming that water with chloramine in it will kill some of the yeast. Someone told me that it wouldn't hurt them but, what the heck, distilled water is cheap enough.
Your pH and KH are fine.
I'm wondering if your glass diffuser requires a little higher working pressure than the 'ladder'. Just a guess though??
Good luck with yours.


----------



## mauricio (May 29, 2005)

Well actualy with my defuser betuin the stem and the defuser chamber there is an extra chember wich i tink is the bubble counter but insted of a coil it has a glass domebell wich im guessing mith need presurise CO2 insted to make it work so im goingto change the glass difuser for the ladder and see wath hapens


----------

